# ayuda para conectar wi fi



## cites (Dic 30, 2010)

porfabor mesesito ayuda para conectar un wifi  el modelo es un tp  link wr543g  el tema es que tengo el window 7 y las configuracines cambiaron no son somo las de xp   no donde buscar las coneciones   como abilito  la radio  de wi fi   y en c donde encuentro el dhcp  como veran no entiendo mucho de computacion agradeceria  me ayudaran   atte cites


----------



## forastero79 (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola, en windows 7 solo debes buscar el ícono del computador que está abajo-a la derecha en la barra de tareas, justo antes del reloj de windows. Debes hacer un click con el boton izquierdo normal y te aparecerán las conexiones disponibles; encuentra la tuya y hazle doble click, te pedira la contraseña y solo debes ponersela y presionar "conectar". Luego que se conecta te va a aparecer luego de uos minutos la confirguración del firewall, donde debes seleccionar tipo de red "privada", and that's all. Ojaláte sirva. 
PD: Si te referías a como configurar tu router, eso no ha cambiado. Simplemente abre el navegador y pon la IP que se conecta con tu router (ver manual). En caso que necesite de una IP manual, tambien deberia indicartelo en el manual. Para cambiar la IP solo debes ir al ícono de red que está en el escritorio y hacerle click derecho-propiedades, luego ir a cambiar configuracion del adaptador, luego ir al adaptador de red alambrico que es donde conectas el cable rj45 a tu router y darle click derecho-propiedades. Hacer doble click donde dice "protocolo internet version 4", luego seleccionar la opcion "usar la siguiente direccion ip",se te ensenderán los espacios para poner la IP, ahí debes poner la IP que el fabricante de tu router te indica, si fuera el caso, luego dar aceptar a todo y ahi podras entrar a tu router por el navegador. Si no necesita ip manual simplemente entras la iP en el navegador y ya está.
bless.-


----------



## cites (Ene 3, 2011)

gracias por tu ayuda pero no encuentro el problema    la  cosa es que funciona todo  pero no hay manera de que se conecte a internet  y si no tengo internet no puedo entrar al wifi  para configurarlo 
de todas formas gracias y voy a recurrir a un tecnico que me devela la incognita      forastero  gracias


----------



## forastero79 (Ene 3, 2011)

cites dijo:


> gracias por tu ayuda pero no encuentro el problema    la  cosa es que funciona todo  pero no hay manera de que se conecte a internet  y si no tengo internet no puedo entrar al wifi  para configurarlo
> de todas formas gracias y voy a recurrir a un tecnico que me devela la incognita      forastero  gracias



mmm. Creo que estás mal. Antes de tener internet debes configurar tu router. Comencemos por ahi...tienes ya configurado tu router??' que tipo de conexion de internet tienes?? o liza y llamanemte NO TIENES INTERNET ni siquiera sin wi fi??

Saludos.


----------



## cites (Ene 5, 2011)

todabia no encontre ayuda tecnica   pero te comento el router es con wifi  y no es noden  estan separados  los conecto  y me aprace la red  que tiene opciones  que son pribadas  casa  y  de trabajo 
el moden solo si se conecta a internet, pero cuando conecto el router no se conecta  a internet  de hay saco yo que no puedo configurar el router  porque la ip del ruter te manda a una pagina de internet para configurarlo 
todabia no encuentro con haser para que el router y el noden se conecten  
nose desde donde se entra a la opcion que abilita el noden y el router al cpu,   me disen abilita el radio de  router  ????   dns ????  abilatarlo nose 

y tu pregunta si tengo internet pero solo en el noden el router no se conecta 

atte cites


----------



## forastero79 (Ene 6, 2011)

Ok, lo primero que debes de hacer es olvidarte del internet, el router se configura conectado al PC sin que haya internet. Luego de eso es necesario conocer que router tienes y cual es la manera de configurarlo...tiene manual?, es nuevo o usado?. Bueno, según lo que he leido se entra de la siguiente manera con tu router.
1.- Deconecta tu PC de Internet
2.- Enciende y conecta tu router por el cable de red a tu PC
3.- Escribe esto en la barra del navegadro: http://192.168.1.1
4.- Pon en user y password: admin y presiona enter.
...si logras entrar a la pantalla de configuracion seguimos....

PD: solo para seguir aprendiendo...Es Modem no noden
saludos..


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

cites dijo:


> porfabor mesesito ayuda para conectar un wifi  el modelo es un tp  link wr543g  el tema es que tengo el window 7 y las configuracines cambiaron no son somo las de xp   no donde buscar las coneciones   como abilito  la radio  de wi fi   y en c donde encuentro el dhcp  como veran no entiendo mucho de computacion agradeceria  me ayudaran   atte cites



Fijate en la caja del router si ese router anda en winchot$ version 7. Don Bill y sus travesuras.. ya muchos routers no andan con vista y menos con seven..


----------



## cites (Ene 6, 2011)

despues de conectar paso a paso lo que me pusiste  amigo forastero   y tocando todo con respecto a internt  window 7 tiene la opcion  de solucionar problemas de conectividad y me dise que  el dns esta desconectado , pero ete qui que lo saco del router ydejo el moden solo  se conecta a internet,  no se conecta el router  con el moden  la direcion  que me pusiste es la misma que tengo en el manual de usuario lo pongo en la barra de el explorer y sale que requiere de conecion a internet para poder acceder al la direcion  

tambien me pide usuario y contraseña   de mi pc
 pongo y me pone  pagina  not font

el router  es nuevo  es un tp link modelo  tl-wr543g
sera como dise el amigo brujo  que no anda con window 7
atte cites


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Vas a tener que entrar al modem primero y ver como esta configurado. Debe estar configurado como bridge. Entra aca www.whatismyip.com y pegame el numero que dice Your IP address is: y te lo veo en forma remota.

EDITO: Fijate aca http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WR543G&h=V1 

No nombra a winchot$ 7

Entiendo que estas conectando la salida del modem a la entrada wan del router.. y del router con otro cable a tu pc, es correcto?

Fijate en la caja a ver si lo nombra. Pasame el numero de mientras.

Estas poniendo user: admin y password: admin?


----------



## cites (Ene 6, 2011)

la ip que dise es190.51.72.32    el  pass  y el administrador es el de mi pc no logre conectarme  al router  atte cites


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Confirmame como estas conectando el modem al router. proba de los dos modos al puerto wan o a un Lan

EDITO: Conecta la pc al modem, fijate que ande y luego anda al navegador y pone en la direccion
192.168.1.1 y decime que dice.. fijate si te pide user y passw

No puedo entrar remotamente, para eso debe estar habilitado "acceso remoto"

Si podes entrar busca donde diga administracion la opcion que permite el acceso. Postea lo que diga o hacele un print de pantalla. Que modem y modelo es?


----------



## cites (Ene 6, 2011)

sil lo conecto hasi como dises te mando el pdf del router


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Ya lo habia visto desde la web el pdf. El tema que para que ande un router debe levantar la conexion de internet. Ese dato se lo tenes que poner en el router. Seguramente ahora lo tenes en la pc con un icono y te levanta la del modem cuando tenes conectado el modem al pc. Ademas de eso puede pasar que el modem no este configurado para router y tampoco te andaria, por eso hay que entrar al modem y revisar.

Sino podes entrar tendras que contratar un tecnico a tu casa.. sin acceso al modem no puedo hacer nada remotamente.. sino encantado

En el manual dice que tu placa de red debe estar en el mismo rango como ip fija 192.168.1.10 por ejemplo sino sabes hacer eso no podras hacer nada..


----------



## cites (Ene 6, 2011)

el moden dise zxdsl 831series  y lo estoy conectando como dise el pdf

si me pasas un tel te llamo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

pone la pc directo al modem y pone 192.168.1.1 en el navegador a ver si te pide user y pass


----------



## cites (Ene 6, 2011)

medise que no puede mostrar la pagina 
y si lo pongo el el buscador me manda a foros que tiene el mismo problema


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 6, 2011)

Te mande un MP con mi telefono. El modem atras debe tener un botoncito que dice "reset" deja apretado ahi unos segundos.. debe estar cambiada la direccion por eso no entra con 192.168.1.1

Desde la pc entra a todos los programas > accesorios > DOS te abre una ventana negra ahi escribi esto: ipconfig  (y dale enter) postea que dice..

Proba con una de las notebook directo al modem y repitiendo los pasos. Que se conecte a internet, luego todos los programas > accesorios > simbolo de sistema y tipeas ipconfig. Fijate si con otra maquina tambien te da el 192.168.137.1 postea a ver si desculamos como es la mano

EDITO otra prueba: en el navegador pone 192.168.137.1 a ver si te pide user y pass



cites dijo:


> despues de conectar paso a paso lo que me pusiste  amigo forastero   y tocando todo con respecto a internt  window 7 tiene la opcion  de solucionar problemas de conectividad y me dise que  el dns esta desconectado , pero ete qui que lo saco del router ydejo el moden solo  se conecta a internet,  no se conecta el router  con el moden  la direcion  que me pusiste es la misma que tengo en el manual de usuario lo pongo en la barra de el explorer y sale que requiere de conecion a internet para poder acceder al la direcion
> 
> tambien me pide usuario y contraseña   de mi pc
> pongo y me pone  pagina  not font
> ...



A ver estoy releyendo y aca vos decis que te pedia user y pass? le pusiste user: admin  y password: admin? o 1234 necesitamos que entre a la pantalla del modem.

Una vez dentro hay una opcion que dice administracion o en ingles algo como management ahi tenes que tildar la opcion de acceso remoto.

postea como te fue..


----------



## cites (Ene 10, 2011)

bueno le agradesco la etencion que tubo con migo el brujo  que me tubo pasiencia y me explico  todo para poder conectar el wifi  al fin e logrado conectar el wifi con la ayuda de mi hermano que lo concto en diez minutos  el sabe de computacion yo no tengo que aprender bastante   prometo ir a estudiar para no pasar por esto denuevo      gracias a todos  y al master  brujo     atte  cites


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2011)

Bien ahi!. Y que era? como entro con el 192.168.1.137? o pudo cambiar a IP fijo la placa de red?


----------

